

The Future of Programming - jedws
http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2011/12/future-of-programming.html

======
eterps
Recommended reading if this kind of thing interests you:
<http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011004_steps11.pdf>

------
zephyrfalcon
You had me until "Dynamic typing will come to be perceived as a quaint,
bizarre evolutionary dead-end in the history of programming."

~~~
dons
There's essentially no research investment in dynamic typing, for many
reasons. That lack of investment is going to hurt in the medium to long term,
as all the advanced tools and techinques will assume program type information
is available.

